# Pascal's Triangle Visual Display Program - [C# + GDI]



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's a program that I wrote in which uses Pascal's triangle's array of numbers to generate colors from modulated results. It was experimental, but a fun project nonetheless.

*Images:*



























*Video:*
Pascal's Triangle Program - Updated Version - YouTube

*Project Source/Bin:* https://pascalstriangle.codeplex.com/


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice, looks awesome.


----------

